# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  لكـــل من تقرا القرآن ( بالصــــور ) ~ بشـــارة لك + و يزيد حماسك لقراءة القرآن يوميا

## نية صافية

الســـــــــــلام عليــــــــــــكم الغاليـــــــــــات 
صلوا على النبي ( اللهم صلي و سلم عليه )

لكل من تقرأ القرآن هنا ستجد الآية و عدد كلماتها و كم من الحسنات سوف تحصل بإذن الله
فبشــــــــارة لكل من تقرأ سورة البقرة بشكل يومي إذ أنها عند قراءتها للآيه سوف تحصل بإذن الله على 256130 حسنة بإذن الله 
و لو استمرت على قراءتها لمدة اسبوع ستحصل على 256130 × 7 = 1.792.910 مليون حسنة بإذن الله
و هنا كل الآيات مع عدد الحسنات ستشجعك على القراءة بشكل يومي و بشكل مكثف لنيل الحسنات



















أحبكـــــــــــــم وايــــــــــــــد أختكـــــــــــم
نيـــــــــــة صافيــــــــــــة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## Nm_Nm

يزاح الله خير على هالموظوع

----------


## النونه المزيز

جزاج الله خير 

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ويثبتج ويثبت جميع المسلمين على الايمان

----------


## (النرجسية)

يزاج الله خير و في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## نية صافية

(.^_^.)

ربي يوفقم ان شاء الله

----------


## moon91

يزاااااااج الله الف الف الف الف الف 
خير 
في ميزان حسناتج يالغلا

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

بارك الله فيج غاليتي الله يحفظج

----------


## دهن_العود

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## نسيم الليل37

اللهم اجعلنآ من حفظة كتآآبك يالله

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## نية صافية

~ سبحان الله و بحده سبحان الله العظيم ~

----------


## لمسة فن99

يزاااااج الله خير..

----------


## فلونه 2008

بااارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## فلونه 2008

عندي سؤال عادي اقرا القران ومب مغطيه ع راسي

----------


## مسك الجنآن~

بارك الله فيج خيتي..

----------


## ام احمد خالد

يزاج الله خير 

اللهم ارزقني حفظ القران الكريم اللهم ذكرني منه مانسيت
وعلمني منه ما جهلت وارزقني تلاوته اناء الليل واطراف النهار

----------


## أم شوأأخي

> عندي سؤال عادي اقرا القران ومب مغطيه ع راسي


ان شاء الله مافيها شي وعادي

----------


## انثى شامخة

> جزاج الله خير 
> 
> في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ويثبتج ويثبت جميع المسلمين على الايمان

----------


## k-k90

يزاج الله ألف خير أختي الغالية ع المعلومات الثمينة
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يوم القيامة.

----------


## ام هيآ

السلام عليكم 
والله فيك الخير 
وماقصرتي 
الله يوفقج

----------


## مريوم الأموره

يزاج الله خير

----------


## فتاه صابره

الله يرزقج الجنه يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااارب

----------


## بقرة

يزآآآآآج الله ألف خير ،، وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله،، تقبلي مروري خيتووو وربي يعطيج العافيه 
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك الحميد المجيد،، اللهم بآرك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمآ بآركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك الحميد المجيد ..،،

----------


## فنون الحب

يزاج الله خير 

 :Smile:

----------


## أم حمــد3

جزاج الف خير 
وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## alashe

سلام عليكم 

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## نسيم الليل37

قريته قبل بس رديت أقرآه

وعيوني جيه :|

سبحــآن الله !

هذا غير ان الحسنه بعشر امثـآلهـآ !
عذا غير ان ربك يرزق من يشـآء
عذا غير ولدينـآ مزيد !

سبحـــآن الله

----------


## أم حمدان2007

بارك الله فيك اخيتي
اللهم اجعلنا ممن هم من أهل القرآن وخاصته

----------


## خضب الحنا

بارك الله فييييييييج ... وهالشئ يزيد الهمم فينا لتلاوة القرءان الكريم أناء الليل واطراف النهار

----------


## n~~

جزاج الله خير 

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ويثبتج ويثبت جميع المسلمين على الايمان

دمتي برضى الرحمن .,

----------


## الساعية للجنة

يزاج الله الف خير اختي

----------


## سندريلا2008

جزاج الله خير

----------


## ميمي الشقية

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام سلامة1

يزاج الله خير اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلوبنا

----------


## غلايM.S

تسلمين الغاليه ع هالموضوع

يزاج الله خير..

----------


## ms.reslan

استغفر الله

----------


## فجراوية كوول

في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## صوت الشعب

توقفي قليلاً ... 

غدا صيام الاثنين




وتذكري الايام البيض تبدا الخميس

----------


## =سبحان الله=

الله يجزاك خير على التشجيع وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاءالله

----------


## om dana2012

مشكوووووووووووووورة اختي

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## آيشدو أحمر

يزاج الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## نية صافية

بارك الله فيكم حبيباتي  :Smile:

----------


## BanoOot3

مشكورة الغالية و ما قصرتي .... و يزاج الله الف خير على هذا الموضوع المفيد...

----------


## دانة ثمينة

> بارك الله فيج غاليتي الله يحفظج

----------


## SEW IT

جزاج الله خيرا

----------


## نسمه فلسطين

بارك الله فيك

----------


## هوت شوكوليت

ماشاءالله
وربنا كريم يضاعف لمن يشاء

----------


## m.j.a

يزاج الله خير

----------


## منايا رضا ربى

جزاكى الله خيرا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## موزة الغفلي

جزاك الله الف خير
ويجعلنا الله من حفظته يارب

----------


## نوف المزروعي

يزاااااااج الله خير

----------


## شجرة الرمان

وجزاكى عنا الف خير والله شئ عجيب مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة سبحان الله ملاين الحسنات بين يدينا ربي يوفق الجميع :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## بنـت النور

جزاك الله خير 

وجدول تشجيعي للمداومه على قراءه القران

----------


## حرم ناصر ..

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ضحيه زماني

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## amethyst

جزاكم لله خيرا

----------


## أسيرة الماضي

يزاج الله خير ان شاء الله ^_^

----------


## ورد جوري33

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابتسام سوريا

السلا م عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسكم سجا الله ؤنحمدة...................................

----------


## قلبي وروحي

يعطيج العافية وماقصرتي

----------


## كوزومانيا

*سبحان الله وبحمده 
جزاك الله ألف خير ،،،، بصراحة شجعتينا على القراءة والحفظ بعد 


ألف شكر*

----------


## أنوار2009

اللهم ازح همي بقرائة القرآن يارب لا تردني يارب فأنت اكرم الوجوه ياكريم 
يزاج الله خير

----------


## ارحمني الله

شكرا لك و جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## ام خالد_999

جزاج الله خير 

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ويثبتج ويثبت جميع المسلمين على الايمان

----------


## ليندااااا

جزاك الله خير أختي على الموضوع الرائع و البناء و في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## علايــــــــه

في ميزان حسناااتج ياارب 

مشكووره الغلاا ع الموضوع

----------


## ميرة الظاهري

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم 
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

فديتج سبحانك ما ارحمك

----------


## MAJIDA

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## dima.

سبحان الله

----------


## راحت أيامك

بارك الله فيج

----------


## بريق الشوق

وشكورة يالغاليه

----------


## shiny star

اللهم اني اسألك ايمانا دائما وقلبا خاشعا وعلما نافعا ودينا قيما لي ولجميع اخواني المسلمين يارب

----------


## Marmella

اللهم استخدمنا و لا تستبدلنا

نفع الله بك أخيتي في الله  :Smile:

----------


## Prime Lamy

الله يجزاكِ خير أختي الغاليهـ ,*,*

----------


## يا كثر

جزاكي الله كل خير هالموضوع وايد مفيد حق كل مسلم ومسلمة يعطيج العافية حبيبتي

----------


## كرافان جميرا

عن شداد بن أوس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( سيد الاستغفار أن يقول العبد اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت، أبوئ لك بنعمتك على وأبوئ بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ) من قالها في النهار موقناً بها فمات من يومه قبل أن يمسي فهو من أهل الجنة ومن قالها من الليل وهو موقناً بها فمات قبل أن يصبح فهو من أهل الجنة . أخرجه البخاري.

----------


## ربيع القلوب

طرح محفز و عمل موفق ..

بارك الله فيك أختي الغالية و جعله في ميزان حسناتك ,

----------


## ~شوق~

سبحان الله 
والحمدلله
ولا إله إلا الله 
والله أكبر

----------


## ~شوق~

اختي الفاتحة مكتوبه خطأ فالصوره
هنيه عدلتها
http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-04-14/133441310461.jpg

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

بارك الله فيك اختي

----------


## MAJIDA

يزاج الله خير اختي ..

في ميزان حسناتج يارب ..

----------

